# Hunting in etowah



## Keith (Mar 18, 2005)

anybody hunt in etowah I have never hunted their just wanting to know - or +.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 18, 2005)

what are you calling etowah...I'm in a club named the Etowah Sportsman's Club....I like it, I didn't get a deer last year, but I saw deer.


----------



## Keith (Mar 21, 2005)

Thats the club I am talking about I just joined. Thats good you like it how many times did you get to hunt it last season.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 21, 2005)

I didn't get any deer last year, but only because the only shooter buck I saw was still young and the does I saw weren't on doe days.  I also didn't get out as much as I usually do, so I don't blame the club.  the success rate there is higher than the state average.


----------

